# New Ultimate Carbon seatpost: 31,6/300 = 104g



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

i just got these sweet posts:
New Ultimate Carbon in 31,6/300mm : 104g


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Is there a 27.2 version?*

weight of the 27.2?


----------



## OneGearGuy (Jun 15, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> weight of the 27.2?


You read my mind!
OGG


----------



## moose8500 (Sep 18, 2004)

that's sweet... How would durability and price be on those posts... Nino, how do they compare to some of the old alu new ultimate 31.6 posts you sell?? I am really considering one of those light alu new ultimate posts, which I think were close to 116gr right?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

moose8500 said:


> that's sweet... How would durability and price be on those posts... Nino, how do they compare to some of the old alu new ultimate 31.6 posts you sell?? I am really considering one of those light alu new ultimate posts, which I think were close to 116gr right?


i just asked about the other carbon-sizes. what i already know there is also the 30.9 "specialized" size.

the aluminium versions weigh:
27,2/250: 93g
27,2/350: 127g
31,6/350: 137g

the Carbon version is not that much more than the Aluminium! more infos per PM...

just got some additional info on the Carbon post:

27,2 will be available as will 30.9 and 31,6
max rider weight: 90 kilos / 198 lbs
for Road AND MTB as well!


----------



## OneGearGuy (Jun 15, 2004)

Very cool. Thanks Nino.
Where would you suggest one purchase one of these posts?

OGG


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

OneGearGuy said:


> Very cool. Thanks Nino.
> Where would you suggest one purchase one of these posts?
> 
> OGG


guess where


----------



## Hosehead (May 4, 2005)

Does New Ultimate make any posts in a 400mm length?


----------



## wiiija (Jun 23, 2005)

I was wondering the same thing^

I need a long post in 30.9 thats light ~ not easy to find


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

wiiija said:


> I was wondering the same thing^
> 
> I need a long post in 30.9 thats light ~ not easy to find


go here:
http://www.extralite.com/Products/compo_ThePostUL_anglo.htm

30.9/400: 182g


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

These look just like the M2 Racer stuff. Or is it the other way around?  
They do look very nice indeed!


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

new ultimate carbon seatpost now available in 30.9mm for giant and specialized!!!

I´ll have mine in 10 days!!! sub 8kg is around the corner...


----------



## superlightracer (Feb 11, 2004)

Nice.. but I will never place the family jewels over a sub 150g carbon post


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Dammit.


Nino, share if you would please - what's the wall thickness of the tube?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*can't remember...*



AndrewTO said:


> Dammit.
> 
> Nino, share if you would please - what's the wall thickness of the tube?


sorry, i can't remember. it's quite some time ago and i never owned one anyway. i just sold themto other guys


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like the same crappy clamp as the KCNC Pro Lite..


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah, Nino! What you got for yourself now is a KCNC post, right? Do they also make 30.9 x 350(at least)? TIA!


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*aluminium...*



Onie said:


> Yeah, Nino! What you got for yourself now is a KCNC post, right? Do they also make 30.9 x 350(at least)? TIA!


kind of right, but i use a KCNC only on my winterbike 'cause it is "cheap". on My Scale MTB and CR1 roadbike i use the New Ultimate Aluminium posts. the carbon isn't available any longer than 300mm which is too short and on the roadbike the shortish 250mm roadie-lenght aluminium post is just 93g so even lighter than a shortened carbon post!

i just got some KCNC posts before leaving for my carribean holidays. the 30,9/350 weighs just 149g. a friend mof mine runs a shop and sells many Specializeds so he is all over those seatposts...

if you are interested send me a PM after 15th...


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

nino said:


> kind of right, but i use a KCNC only on my winterbike 'cause it is "cheap". on My Scale MTB and CR1 roadbike i use the New Ultimate Aluminium posts. the carbon isn't available any longer than 300mm which is too short and on the roadbike the shortish 250mm roadie-lenght aluminium post is just 93g so even lighter than a shortened carbon post!
> 
> i just got some KCNC posts before leaving for my carribean holidays. the 30,9/350 weighs just 149g. a friend mof mine runs a shop and sells many Specializeds so he is all over those seatposts...
> 
> if you are interested send me a PM after 15th...


i think you are wrong once again, new ultimate has a 30.9x350mm seatpost available, actually i´ll receive one for my xtc in 2 weeks.

more info:
http://www.alpcross.com/nu/index.html


----------



## jamisdakar (Aug 29, 2005)

*Where can i buy these seatposts? I need 27.2*



nino said:


> i just asked about the other carbon-sizes. what i already know there is also the 30.9 "specialized" size.
> 
> the aluminium versions weigh:
> 27,2/250: 93g
> ...


OH and can they support my 175lbs frame?

THanks,


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

MaLoL said:


> i think you are wrong once again, new ultimate has a 30.9x350mm seatpost available, actually i´ll receive one for my xtc in 2 weeks.
> 
> more info:
> http://www.alpcross.com/nu/index.html


hey, i missed this one!

no, i'm not wrong. you are

read again: i said not longer than 300mm. i was talking about the lenght which is 300mm, not longer.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

MaLoL said:


> new ultimate carbon seatpost now available in 30.9mm for giant and specialized!!!


and Thylacine!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dennis rides Scott (Mar 3, 2005)

I know they are designing the carbon post in 34,9 x 350mm. So this is longer then 300mm.


----------



## Asahi (Jan 30, 2004)

Thylacine said:


> Originally Posted by MaLoL
> new ultimate carbon seatpost now available in 30.9mm for giant and specialized!!!
> 
> and Thylacine!!! :thumbsup:


And Titus


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

dennis rides Scott said:


> I know they are designing the carbon post in 34,9 x 350mm. So this is longer then 300mm.


 How do you know that? When will they be available?


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

Ouch $240 retail, fairwheelbikes carries them in the US, Available sizes: 300 x 27.2mm, 350 x 30.9mm, 300 x 31.6mm.

Just a bit short in length for the 31.6, I can get by with a min of 330mm

http://www.fairwheelbikes.com/index.php?main_page=index&manufacturers_id=17


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*try get one...*



pastajet said:


> Ouch $240 retail, fairwheelbikes carries them in the US, Available sizes: 300 x 27.2mm, 350 x 30.9mm, 300 x 31.6mm.
> 
> Just a bit short in length for the 31.6, I can get by with a min of 330mm
> 
> http://www.fairwheelbikes.com/index.php?main_page=index&manufacturers_id=17


they aren't available yet!!

Carbon-Ti is based in Switzerland so rest assured i know!


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

Batas said:


> How do you know that? When will they be available?


Some info is available below:

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=21493&highlight=ultimate+carbon


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Maxrep said:


> I posted the following with no responses:
> 
> "I just have two questions:
> 
> ...


I don't know how much my response will help, but, FWIW ..... only seatpost i've used that uses a clamp system like this was an ExtraLite Post UL. Yes, the seat slid fore/aft and yes, the rails creaked. I even started a thread about this last year with some interesting responses. The same seats used in other seatposts, with differing clamping systems (Race Face, Thomson, others) never moved or made a noise, so i'm assuming it's the clamping type that facilitates this occurence. Honestly IMHO, it stands to reason when you have a good look at what's going on.


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

My New Ultimate doesn't slip or creak with these internals/guts. To be honest it did have these problems initially but I wasn't using enough torque, 6 - 10 nm's should work. You may want to apply a little tooth paste to bite into the rails a little too. It's a very popular design in europe afaik.


----------

